# Flex driver robbed at gunpoint in.... Chicago.



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2017/01...ed-robbers-take-what-you-want-just-let-me-go/



> *CHICAGO (CBS)* - An Amazon delivery driver was held up at gunpoint by two masked men at 84th and South Hermitage Tuesday morning, marking the 12th armed robbery of a delivery driver in Chicago since December.
> 
> "They walked up on me, they had ski masks and told me, 'You know what it is.' I put my hands up and told them take what they want, just let me go," says the driver, who asked to remain anonymous.
> 
> ...


I have no clue what that "community activist" dude is talking about, other than raging about evil "executives and CEOs" -- which is their favorite boogieman on any given day.

Precisely what is Amazon or UPS or Fedex supposed to do about security in a city that has turned into a crap-fest of crime and violence? People are getting robbed, carjacked, and shot all over the place; driving for Amazon is as much a roll of the dice as any other activity in this dump.


----------



## DFW-Flex (Oct 25, 2016)

> "If you're going to enhance the quality of life of the individuals that are working for you, you need to invest in security," he says.


Apparently they are supposed to arm the delivery drivers like armored truck drivers.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Now they are stealing the entire truck. Time to bring back riding shotgun.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...ery-drivers-take-what-you-want-just-let-me-go


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

DFW-Flex said:


> Apparently they are supposed to arm the delivery drivers like armored truck drivers.


Who says we aren't armed already?


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

I had the projects and surrounding neighborhood one night, 7-10pm. It was stupid as hell because no one answers their door at night in that neighborhood and leaving then anywhere was dodgy, got one "lost package,driver expectations email" for that night but that was too be expected.

The whole time I was thinking if anyone tries to rob me they have all the packages, have fun, I ain't putting up a fight for contract job.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Unfortunately these are bigger metro area problems, I do not even remember when was the last time I locked my car! Carrying a gun is not even in the list for maybe another 5oo yrs. We are very blessed in that sense.
Long live Hillbilly country! lol
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hillbilly


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

How not to get robbed

Step 1: Don't be in Chicago

End of tutorial

http://www.theonion.com/article/environmental-study-finds-air-in-chicago-now-75-bu-36407


----------

